# starting to become effective



## msasso (Nov 7, 2012)

been taking one of my oak naturals on my hunting trips and hikes and starting to become really effective with it. I am a really good shot with almost anything (gun, bow, etc...) but these slingshots have been a little frustrating. Usually I can pick something up and in a few shots I am dialed in. Took me about two months and I am feeling really confident now. I had a really close miss on a running bunny yesterday and hit a branch he ducked under but I was really happy with the shot because the intinct and the muscle memory were all on. Time to make some more lead ammo though as I have been shooting rocks as i have been learning not wanting to lose all my lead ammo.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like you are well on your way. Just keep it up, and you will score before long.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

ss take a while to get used to the slightest movement and ya a mile out its all about controll well thats what i have found how i started to hit things was put a target at five or so yards once i kept hitting that move back and so on but never stop the target practice if i do i get realy rusty and takes me a good few shots to get back on top again i don't claim to be the best shot i would say i am ok but i keep it up because i like the chalange of trying to hit stuff with it


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a feeling you will be bring home the meat real soon with that slingshot. keep at it.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

and just how sweet will that meal taste. Ooooooh that's gonna taste soooo good.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i had the same feeling when i first started because i have been shooting guns since i could hold them and i am pretty good with a bow to but when i first started with a slingshot it took me quite a while to get the hang of it but i have stuck with it and now 6 years later i can hit most of the things that i aim at.


----------

